# Do i have what it takes



## 8thsinner (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, new guy signing in.
i'm strictly a smartphone user...money...
heres some of my pics.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you have what it takes to do what?

To continue to press the shutter relase button? To invest more in camera equipment? To make some money off taking pictures? To make a living from taking pictures? To become the best photographer ever to live? To become the second best blogger ever to live, only to Amolitor?


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 24, 2013)

What i mean is do i have any skill at all?I know i don't have an eye for taking pics, photography friends of mine seem to be able to take pics of anything and make them look amazing.But i do think i'm learning, having only this phone for a year and not much of any practise before that. Please critique, but be gentle.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 24, 2013)

8thsinner said:


> What i mean is do i have any skill at all?I know i don't have an eye for taking pics, photography friends of mine seem to be able to take pics of anything and make them look amazing.But i do think i'm learning, having only this phone for a year and not much of any practise before that. Please critique, but be gentle.



The first shot of the fly is money. The others aren't greatly exceptional. 

You'll improve with practice and better equipment.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 24, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> You'll improve with practice and better equipment.


<< clears throat >>

You'll improve with practice.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 24, 2013)

Agree with the first shot of the fly being by FAR the best. That is pretty impressive that you got that with a smartphone. 

In my opinion you have what it takes to get a better camera and keep learning.


----------



## invisible (Jan 24, 2013)

kundalini said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > You'll improve with practice and better equipment.
> ...


Come on, señor K. The OP is shooting with a smartphone. I agree that practice is key, but there's only so much progress that one can make with a phone


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 24, 2013)

invisible said:


> Come on, señor K. The OP is shooting with a smartphone. I agree that practice is key, but there's only so much progress that one can make with a phone




Thissity this,  this


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2013)

invisible said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > Rotanimod said:
> ...



Considering that we're talking about a phone here, and not a 'real' camera (that is, a camera that you can't also order a pizza on), I don't think suggesting new gear is out of line.

Keep practicing with your phone, but at the same time be saving for an actual camera...  You can learn to compose your photos on a phone, but anything more advanced than that will be a little challenging.  I'm not saying that it can't be done, but an actual camera with, you know - settings and stuff, will go a long way.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes - practice.  You've got a couple of the basic compositions here, which is a good start.  The fly is great and I think the geo-dome has potential.


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 24, 2013)

Given i'm only able to use a phone then, and assumming yall can look past that with your fancy cameras that cost more than a car. 
I already starve 2days a fortnight because i can't afford pasta, saving for equipment is way out of the question. 
Does that mean i should just close this account? I'd rather keep doing something i enjoy. 
My phone might not be fantastic, but i still have almost all the standard settings with manual control of them apart from manual focus. 
These pics were picked because they show a range of things, i know i'm partial to macro because i have the patience for it, the others i know aiin't so good. 
Where should i practise more?
I have some background reading but could do with specific things to look for in practise. Books just don't sink any thing in for me. 

Should i look into lighting, exposure, framing what? Give me a stepping stone.

Like i said i know i can't see the pictures but i honestly thought i was starting to see something in the pictures i have.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 24, 2013)

8thsinner said:


> Given i'm only able to use a phone then, and assumming yall can look past that with your fancy cameras that cost more than a car.
> I already starve 2days a fortnight because i can't afford pasta, saving for equipment is way out of the question.
> Does that mean i should just close this account? I'd rather keep doing something i enjoy.
> My phone might not be fantastic, but i still have almost all the standard settings with manual control of them apart from manual focus.
> ...



Post a picture or two here to the general gallery, request Comments and Criticism (C&C), and you'll get others thoughts on all the technical parts of the image. 

You can produce some really nice images with a modern camera phone, so keep working at it.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 24, 2013)

Edited, to avoid being an ass.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2013)

8thsinner said:


> Should i look into lighting, exposure, framing what? Give me a stepping stone.



Honestly, what you have is not a bad start.  It's just that controls on a phone camera are pretty limiting.

Like, you asked about exposure - how much control over that do you have with your phone?

Working on lighting will go a long way - it's probably the most important thing to learn.  With a phone, you're obviously not going to be using flashes or anything, but you can still control the light to a fair degree.  I would read up on continuous lights, that's basically what you'll be limited to with a phone.

Framing is another thing that shouldn't pose a problem with a phone...


----------



## thetrue (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm wondering if you could snoot a phone "flash" somehow, to add some drama to the lighting...any thoughts?


----------



## e.rose (Jan 24, 2013)

invisible said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > Rotanimod said:
> ...



Agreed.



O|||||||O said:


> Considering that we're talking about a phone here, and not a 'real' camera (that is, a camera that you can't also order a pizza on)



I can't wait until Canon releases a camera that will allow me to order Chinese while shooting. 



8thsinner said:


> Given i'm only able to use a phone then, and assumming yall can look past that with your fancy cameras that cost more than a car.
> I already starve 2days a fortnight because i can't afford pasta, saving for equipment is way out of the question.
> Does that mean i should just close this account? I'd rather keep doing something i enjoy.
> My phone might not be fantastic, but i still have almost all the standard settings with manual control of them apart from manual focus.
> ...



Someone will shoot me for saying this I'm sure, but.

RELAX.

You're on a photo forum.  With a smartphone.  People ARE going to suggest that you upgrade equipment, especially if they feel you have an eye and the potential to do more.  It's not an insult to your bank account or your personal being.

If you don't feel like getting a camera, then don't, but don't get your panties in a bunch when someone politely suggests that you would do better with a DSLR    They didn't even say, "DON'T POST HERE EVER!"  I believe the statement was, "Keep posting your phone pics and practicing with that until you can afford to buy a camera".  Or something along those lines.

Don't be so defensive.  You won't last here long if you are.  Chillax.  Don't stress.  It's not good for your health  :hug::


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 24, 2013)

There is a cell photo camera thread... where most cellphone images are posted.... I might suggest that. People are more lenient there... hardly any C&C at all....


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 24, 2013)

Not sure on spec of the exposure i can choose, i mainly use camera fv5, pro hdr, and camera 360. With editting in photo editor or pixlr. It's an android. The phone is the sensation xe, 8mp with mods for lossless jpeg and higher res than stock. 

Okay if the geo dome has potential, i live near that, so how could i improve that? Try the golden hours?
I have to get nearly under it to keep out the ugly buildings around it out of the shot...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> There is a cell photo camera thread... where most cellphone images are posted.... I might suggest that. People are more lenient there... hardly any C&C at all....


It says 'General Gallery' at the top of the page for me...

Anyway, I don't think the OP really got any overly harsh C&C.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2013)

8thsinner said:


> Okay if the geo dome has potential, i live near that, so how could i improve that? Try the golden hours?
> I have to get nearly under it to keep out the ugly buildings around it out of the shot...



Yes, try that.  I'm not sure what direction you were facing when you took that, but, for example - where would the Sun be if you had taken that near Sunset?  You can't really control where the light is coming from in that situation, but you can control where you take the photo from.  Try to find an angle that makes the light you have work.

edit
Try different lighting conditions, different times of the day - figure out what works from the places you can shoot from keeping unwanted buildings out of the frame...


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not trying to be defensive, i'm just clarifying my position on money. 
I know a better camera Might give me better pics but until i learn to take better pics it would be wasted anyway. 
Maybe i'm a little delusional or just hopeful that i can learn to take good pics with a phone but am still going to learn as much as possible to get the best that i can out of it.

From straight ahead In that pic the sun would be about 260°


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 24, 2013)

I am so amazed that you took these shots with a phone, the details are very good and the pictures are sharp, you may not have as much of an eye as you want to, but man you have a steady hand, and this is a big plus.
Your compositions need to be worked out a bit, but you sure have something worth going further.
I am not a pro but I wanted to share my point of view!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2013)

8thsinner said:


> I know a better camera Might give me better pics but until i learn to take better pics it would be wasted anyway.
> Maybe i'm a little delusional or just hopeful that i can learn to take good pics with a phone but am still going to learn as much as possible to get the best that i can out of it.



Well, it's like this - Yes, you can learn to take good pics with your phone (you'll have some limitations though, limitations that most here would consider a pretty big deal) ... also, a better camera (which will give you more control over the end result) will be easier to learn on.

You can do it with minimal gear (a phone), but it will be harder.

So, while you may not see the need to invest in a camera until you know what you're doing, investing in a camera will help you to know what you're doing.  I hope that makes sense...

edit
I mean, it doesn't even have to be a "good" camera, like a DSLR or something.  Pretty much any Point & Shoot is going to give you options that you just don't have on your phone.
(Not to mention that the sensor will be gigantic compared to what's in your phone...)


----------



## thetrue (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope you stick around long enough to qualify for a pixmedic donation (if he does more...) If you keep practicing and improving, I think having a DSLR would help you by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 24, 2013)

You're possibly a candidate for the iPhone 5....or one of those spiffy Samsung Galaxy phones...I dunno...a guy can shoot some decent pics with a smart phone.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 24, 2013)

invisible said:


> Come on, señor K. The OP is shooting with a smartphone. I agree that practice is key, but there's only so much progress that one can make with a phone


You are preaching to the choir, but the guy only had a couple of posts..... Although I agree, I was also attempting to be accommodating rather than stuffing his gullet with a handful of sh!t that's not necessary at the moment.


----------



## usayit (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't listen to these people....

Keep on shooting and have fun.  Practice and work within the limits of your camera/smart phone and perhaps you'll define what photography means to you..    A lot of people define their photography by "sharpness" and "image quality"... nothing wrong with that but it doesn't have define your photography.    Of course, a smartphone doesn't offer as much capability.. but hey.. work with what you have.


I disagree that the strongest of the bunch is the first bug macro one.   I think the strongest photo of the bunch is the B&W portrait....


There are many examples of art photography that has made it into galleries of art museums....  ones created with lesser cameras than your smartphone.     Case in point

Miroslav Tichý - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and any number of early and modern pin-hole photographers.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 24, 2013)

8thsinner said:


> Okay if the geo dome has potential, i live near that, so how could i improve that? Try the golden hours?
> I have to get nearly under it to keep out the ugly buildings around it out of the shot...


I fully understand the equipment & money issue.

Your perspective is fine; I really want to see more of the right diagonal.  I'd shift slightly to the right so the two diagonals are more symmetrical.  Although getting you should avoid centering everything, I think it's OK here because the frame is filled.

I'd like to see the purple flowers without the vignetting.  I like the complimentary colors, and the diagonal composition.  I also like it in the dragon fly because of the diagonal, though it blends in with the stem too much.  There's probably not much you can do about that, thought you might be able to darken the stem and background a little with an editor to help the DF stand out.

I like the first portrait, but his hat, hair and shirt just melt into the black background, at least on my screen.  A little more light (even a desk lamp) might have helped there.

Please note: I am not a pro, and I am still learning.


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't know what you mean by medipix donation.

I should have the opportunity a few times this year to borrow a dslr, which may help. But it's not guaranteed or likely to be for long. 

One of my problems, imo, is not knowing what makes a picture good, i have started reading up on fibanacci, but haven't put it much to practise yet. I just don't see it. I'm trying to stick to the thirds rule when i can. 
But when do you use spirals, when grids, when diamonds...does this make that much difference?
I know that knowledge may come in the future.

I will be borrowing an SAD Light too, so i can play with lights more, and try white boxing and stuff. 
Heres one i did like from a piece of jewellery i made...with natural light, and an attempt on playing on the fibonacci spiral.


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 24, 2013)

With the dome, i'll take a few hundred this week share the top ten or something then see what you guys think.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 24, 2013)

Stick around for a while, you'll learn what I'm talking about.


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 24, 2013)

Miroslav's camera gives me hope...Interesting link


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 24, 2013)

thetrue said:
			
		

> I hope you stick around long enough to qualify for a pixmedic donation (if he does more...) If you keep practicing and improving, I think having a DSLR would help you by leaps and bounds.



That's what I was gonna say.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 25, 2013)

Honestly thinking about buying a used point and shoot with higher mp.. And sending it to ya. 
Hey, sharper images than a phone at least. But, not saying your pics are bad


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 25, 2013)

As nice a gesture as that would be there are several reasons not to. 

1. I couldn't afford the customs charges on that, assuming your american.

2. I couldn't post process them because my phone is also my editor. So i wouldn't be able to learn how to fix that accidental mistake, or not worry about some other factor.

3. My learning now may be a steep curve but using only a phone is forcing me to learn better. Perhaps...maybe...something...there is that idea behind using a better camera will yield better results but isn't it about the person more than the camera. 


Also i think using my phone is the reason i do have such a steady hand. 


Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 25, 2013)

Holy crap! Where do you live that pasta costs more than a cell phone payment? That's nuts!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 25, 2013)

It's not clear what you mean by 'have what it takes.'

Yes, you can be a photographer.
Yes, you can take reasonable pictures.

Beyond that, no one can predict.
It's not magic, it's work, experience, skills and talent along with some bit of timing and luck.

Do it if you like it and expect nothing more than fun and self-satisfaction.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 25, 2013)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Holy crap! Where do you live that pasta costs more than a cell phone payment? That's nuts!



Well, I mean, I sold my husband for my 70-200 f/2.8..... You gotta have priorities, man.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lew answered my question with "It's not magic, it's work, experience, skills and talent along with some bit of timing and luck" ...but I have one more which keeps permeating through my dense skull...what do you think of your skills and why do you think you need our approval to continue?. Given the limited resource of a camera phone, shoot to your heart's content and do the best you can.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 25, 2013)

e.rose said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lmao:
 Now, that's a cold woman..but I understand, I truly understand...


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 25, 2013)

Just because i don't have money now doesn't mean i didn't. I owned a small business which crashed this time last year...and can't get out of the phone contract anyway.

I suppose, approval, it's...

I'm not going to stop trying to learn, and part of that is the challenge that i'm using only a smart phone and some MacGyver-ing where i can. 

It's getting a feel for where i am on the scale of where i could get to. 

And getting more experienced opinions may help me redefine what i play with the most. 
I'm still playing with macro lens add ons, like if i see a dvd player or pc in a dump, i'll still go over and rip the lens out to see how it works. And i don't have a lens yet i like. Though my xbox is dying so might rip that apart soon and see what sort of glass was used in it. 
I do like shooting macro and i think i'm good at it so the comments about my first pic reaffirms this. Makes me feel i'm on the right track at least. 



Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## e.rose (Jan 25, 2013)

8thsinner said:
			
		

> I'm still playing with macro lens add ons, like if i see a dvd player or pc in a dump, i'll still go over and rip the lens out to see how it works. And i don't have a lens yet i like. Though my xbox is dying so might rip that apart soon and see what sort of glass was used in it.



HUH???? 

DVD player?  Xbox?  Glass?  What??

::

I'm starting to have my doubts about this thread....

From the "do I have what it takes?" to the "I refuse to take your donation" to... Xbox glass???????


----------



## thetrue (Jan 25, 2013)

Are you Canadian, eh?


----------



## flow (Jan 25, 2013)

How are you getting glass from a VCR/XBox?? We still have our old VCR over here and it's got no glass whatsoever - only thing that's even close is the cover over the time display, and even that's plastic.
But - if you are looking for accessories for a smartphone, try photojojo.com. (Once you have funds.) They sell all kinds of fun add-ons.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 25, 2013)

flow said:


> How are you getting glass from a VCR/XBox?? We still have our old VCR over here and it's got no glass whatsoever - only thing that's even close is the cover over the time display, and even that's plastic.
> But - if you are looking for accessories for a smartphone, try photojojo.com. (Once you have funds.) They sell all kinds of fun add-ons.


I see no mention of VCR in his post, however I do see "DVD, PC, and XBox mentioned.....all of which would have glass for the disc reader...


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes i meant the glass from the lens of the laser, this in front of the phone lens can yield good results in macro, well better than the normal macro modes anyway.

I looked into that place last night actually. But some of the reviews say the macro is a little too soft where as i would prefer sharper where i can. 

I probably will try them at some point though. 



Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 25, 2013)

HTC Sensation: ~$350 used + plan: >$60 /mo
Xbox 360: $200 

Custom charges for receiving a new camera: $0 (sender pays)
Pasta and sauce: ~$5 

Something is not right here.


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 25, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> HTC Sensation: ~$350 used + plan: >$60 /mo
> Xbox 360: $200
> 
> Custom charges for receiving a new camera: $0 (sender pays)
> ...



Customs and excise and tax and handling charges for receiving gift marked items from usa = average cost 30 pounds.
Don't tell me what you don't know. 

Sensation - free - 21 pound monthly
Again your jumping to conclusions...

Fortnightly food costs 30 pound...
Money left after basics, debts, rent etc etc 5 pound per week. 

5yr old xbox about to die... i didn't say it was dead nor that i will kill it before it's time. 

Not that its any of your business how much money i have or don't have. 
If you cant simply respect my situation, at least do me the favour of keeping your opinions to your self concerning it. 

I'm here to learn about photography not be judged in how i'm getting through a tough time. 
Come back to me in a private message when you lose a business, a love and a home and maybe we can talk. 


Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't understand I guess. I send and pay for shipping on a camera. And you have to pay to receive your mail???.... Never heard of that..


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, i don't understand it either.
They started adding random charges to packages back about ten years ago. Now any package i've received has core with it's list of charges.

Eg, 25 pound to receive a kme sharpening system one month ago. And that was only from europe. 

I guess they got away with it, made money and liked the idea,

A government is a body of people usually notably ungoverned. Thats what governments are for, get in a mans way...

Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 25, 2013)

8thsinner said:
			
		

> Yeah, i don't understand it either.
> They started adding random charges to packages back about ten years ago. Now any package i've received has core with it's list of charges.
> 
> Eg, 25 pound to receive a kme sharpening system one month ago. And that was only from europe.
> ...



Well that blows. I get my mail for free. 
I don't think it would be much in a small box, though...


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats what i thought about a box eight by one and a half by one inches too last year..,wasn't...


Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## KmH (Jan 25, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> Well that blows. I get my mail for free.


What country do you live in?

In most countries mail service isn't free.
Here in the US part of the income taxes we pay goes to mail service.


----------



## 8thsinner (Jan 25, 2013)

Northern ireland.

Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## e.rose (Jan 25, 2013)

8thsinner said:


> Northern ireland.
> 
> Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause



He was asking Sami what country she lives in.

Also, why do you keep saying that?


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 25, 2013)

KmH said:
			
		

> What country do you live in?
> 
> In most countries mail service isn't free.
> Here in the US part of the income taxes we pay goes to mail service.



Lol I know that... But I'm saying i don't have to pay to get the mail from the post office. Just to send mail. 
I think he means he has to pay when receiving it.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 25, 2013)

Obviously you pay taxes but it sounded like he was saying he has to pay right when he receives


----------



## snowbear (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm guessing part of it is what we (in US) refer to duty - he mentioned having received items from Europe of the US.


----------



## Overread (Jan 25, 2013)

If items you import into the country come to you directly (as opposed to say through a shop) then there is every chance that customs will inspect the parcel and its label and might well charge you duty based upon what is in the package. Many mail services will still deliver the item, but it comes with the duty charge before they'll give it to you (they also typically add a processing fee from them for doing this). 

The other option is that the duty send you a letter informing you about the parcel and asking you to pay to have it released so that it can continue on its path through the postal service.

The postal service website for your country should have more info on this and on the charges and most retailers selling regular items over boarders will also often note when items are likely to get a duty charge and of how much.


----------



## usayit (Jan 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> 8thsinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You attach the lens from the reader to the camera on your phone.  I've seen it done but I believe it was with an old CD player.   Remember, those are optical disks we put in them players.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 26, 2013)

usayit said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > 8thsinner said:
> ...



Nice!  I have an old DVD player that I might tear up.


----------



## Justman1020 (Jan 26, 2013)

If I were starving a few nights a week, and I had an Xbox...I would sell that Xbox so I could eat. Just me though.


----------



## IByte (Jan 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> Well, I mean, I sold my husband for my 70-200 f/2.8..... You gotta have priorities, man.



....snap, it's all bout the glass XD


----------



## IByte (Jan 26, 2013)

Overread said:


> If items you import into the country come to you directly (as opposed to say through a shop) then there is every chance that customs will inspect the parcel and its label and might well charge you duty based upon what is in the package. Many mail services will still deliver the item, but it comes with the duty charge before they'll give it to you (they also typically add a processing fee from them for doing this).
> 
> The other option is that the duty send you a letter informing you about the parcel and asking you to pay to have it released so that it can continue on its path through the postal service.
> 
> The postal service website for your country should have more info on this and on the charges and most retailers selling regular items over boarders will also often note when items are likely to get a duty charge and of how much.



Wow sending money so I will receive my parcel.  Holy crap that's new to me.  So you mean to tell me ...you what my mind just went blank I'll be right back.


----------



## pic_chick (Jan 26, 2013)

the flash on my phone will set off a slave and I have used tissue paper to soften the phones flash and I have used a pens cap to snoot it it worked good would work better if I worked at it more.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 26, 2013)

@ 8thsinner:  You don't need fancy gear to develop an eye.  It helps, for sure, and there will be situations where no decent image is possible without the fancy gear.  However, as long as you know your (and your gear's) limitations, and work within them, you should be fine.  On this, and some other forums, we tend to have a fetish about the equipment, the ability to control it, and the associated post-processing.  For those that have that access to the tools, wonderful.  And yet, it is quite possible to do pretty decent imaging work without having all the bells and whistles.  In the end, the image needs to engage the viewer, either by telling a story, or capturing a unique event, or creating what is in effect eye candy.  And THAT ability is quite independent of the tools used.  

My advice is for you to think what each image should convey to a viewer who is unfamiliar with the context of the image.  Think about which elements are necessary, and which tend to distract or confuse.  In general, the simpler the image, the easier it is to figure out what the storyline is or what we're supposed to look at.  There are some basic tendencies in humans as far as looking at images is concerned:  we tend to focus on the eyes first, then faces.  If there is no person, then the sharpest or brightest area tend to catch our eye first.  Where the eye goes after the initial "contact" is up to you, the photographer, in terms of providing elements that guide the eye within the frame.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 26, 2013)

Only you can answer your original question.   

I could ask the same thing.  Some might say yes, some might say no.


At the end of the day only your dedication to your passion will bring you success!





















Along with a great marketing campaign and business plan....


----------

